# Equestrian (horse) sports stadia/complexes



## EquestrianClaret (Dec 31, 2011)

I'm new to the forum. I'm interested in facilities created for equestrian (horse) sports. 

The Olympics feature three equestrian sports regulated by the FEI (horse sports' governing body): Showjumping, Dressage and Eventing.

The FEI also back a World Equestrian Games for these three sports, in addition to Carriage Driving, Vaulting, Para-dressage, Reining and Endurance.

The World Games have been held since 1990:
1990 Stockholm SWE (featuring Olympic stadium)
1994 The Hauge NED
1998 Rome ITA
2002 Jerez ESP 
2006 Aachen GER
2010 Kentucky USA
2014 Caen/Normandy FRA

In addition to this, each sport will have it's own World and often continental championship when it isn't in an Olympic Games or FEI World Games that particular year.

I'm trying to create a scrapbook of equestrian sports facilities around the world - Olympic, FEI World Games or other international-standard arena/facilities.

Does anyone have any images or interesting links about such facilities. I will post a few images I have in due couse.

Thanks


----------



## hngcm (Sep 17, 2002)

The Del Mar Thoroughbred Club in San Diego


----------



## Xtremizta (Feb 23, 2010)

beautiful!


----------



## EquestrianClaret (Dec 31, 2011)

*Aachen Equestrian Venue*

^^ Looks very impressive.


Aachen:






This is Aachen’s Horse Showgrounds. 



It has a large main arena that can hold 40,000 spectators and has a ‘playing area’ of 124 x 145m. The main stands were redeveloped for the 2006 World Equestrian Games held there. 






They also have the [FONT=&quot]Deutsche Bank Stadium (5.000 spectators)
[/FONT] [FONT=&quot]










[/FONT] [FONT=&quot]

[/FONT] [FONT=&quot]

[/FONT] [FONT=&quot]And Albert-Vahle-Arena that can hold 1.000 spectators indoors with a 25m diameter ‘playing area’.
[/FONT] [FONT=&quot]

[/FONT] [FONT=&quot]


[/FONT] [FONT=&quot]In addition, the driving marathon and the eventing cross country are held in open land across the road – temporary spectator areas are erected for this.
[/FONT] 









[FONT=&quot]Back of house facilities include stabling for over 400 horses, various training areas, a large judges tower and press and entertainment facilities.
[/FONT] [FONT=&quot]

[/FONT] [FONT=&quot]The event last for around ten days each summer and attracts an aggregate spectator audience of over 350,000.
[/FONT] 

 [FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]


----------



## carnifex2005 (May 12, 2010)

Spruce Meadows in Calgary, Canada.

Capacity = 55,000
Stable space = Up to 1000 horses
Visitors per year = 500,000
Biggest event = CSIO Spruce Meadows' 'Masters' Tournament. Total purse of $2 million CDN


----------



## EquestrianClaret (Dec 31, 2011)

Spruce Meadows looks amazing. Top notch!


----------



## Andy-i (Nov 25, 2009)

The Equestrian events in London 2012 will take place in Greenwich Park. Temporary facilities will be used. 

Details can be found here:
http://www.london2012.com/greenwich-park/detailed-venue-proposals.html


----------



## minins (Jan 9, 2012)

Temporary facilities will be used.


----------



## iamawesomezero (Feb 2, 2012)

so beautiful!!


----------



## lukaszek89 (Nov 20, 2008)

*Warsaw-Służewiec*


----------



## weava (Sep 8, 2007)

http://ozarksfirst.com/fulltext?nxd_id=578287
http://www.news-leader.com/article/20111221/NEWS01/112210406/republic-equestrian-center

a $350 Million, 1,300 acre, 15,000-18,000 seat Equestrian center is being planned for Republic, MO (a suburb of Springfield)


----------



## EquestrianClaret (Dec 31, 2011)

Here are temporary structures on the permanent equestrian sports facility in Saumur, France:


----------



## howert659865 (Nov 11, 2012)

In addition, the driving marathon and the eventing cross country are held in open land across the road – temporary spectator areas are erected for this.


----------



## EquestrianClaret (Dec 31, 2011)

Here is a video of contractor LH Woodhouse building the temporary horse barns in Greenwich Park, ready for the London Olympic and Paraolympic horses.

http://www.youtube.com/embed/D7aD7EwN7gM


----------



## Gadiri (Oct 30, 2009)

MOROCCO 

RABAT | Institut National du Cheval à Dar Salam | #U-C



Ωρτimuş;79928912 said:


> *Institut National du Cheval à Dar Es Salam - Rabat*





Ωρτimuş;79929080 said:


> 19/06/2011 Optimus





WeldLMic said:


> Si
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Gadiri said:


> Des terrains extérieurs sont en cours d'aménagements.


----------



## ban Bank (Sep 17, 2004)

*Budapest, Kincsem Park*










Old grandstand (built in 1925):









New grandstand (built in 2005):




































Kincsem (1874-1887) was the most successful Thoroughbred race horse ever, having won 55 races for 55 starts. She is a national icon in Hungary. The Hungarian word Kincsem means My Precious or My Treasure.

Kincsem, life-sized statue at Kincsem Park:


----------



## NickABQ (Jun 6, 2007)

Some really spectacular facilities!

The one in Morocco....wow!!!


----------



## CharlieP (Sep 12, 2002)

I only know it exists from watching rugby, but the Royal Dublin Society Arena in Ballsbridge, Dublin has hosted the Dublin Horse Show since 1868 (Leinster Rugby moved in from their nearby Donnybrook ground in 2005, leading to ground improvements taking place):


----------



## palag (Dec 21, 2010)

Manerbio (BS) ITALY
private complex, arena indoor 130x66mt 3000 capacity


----------



## fidalgo (Mar 10, 2007)

*grimshaw architects selected to redevelop curragh racecourse*



> grimshaw architects has been selected to develop plans for the curragh horse racecourse in ireland. working alongside newenham mulligan & associates, the proposal was chosen ahead of 100 other leading practices, following an international competition. the masterplan for the site updates the existing complex – providing a new grandstand – while simultaneously respecting the surrounding landscape. alongside racing and training facilities, the prestigious venue showcases some of the best thoroughbred racehorses from around the world.
> 
> celebrating the unique topography of the curragh plains, the grandstand retains and builds upon the intimate characteristics associated with the site. the redevelopment also involves the upgrading of public amenities, ensuring a pleasant and comfortable atmosphere for visitors throughout the year.
> 
> ...


all images courtesy of grimshaw architects


----------



## RMB2007 (Apr 1, 2007)

> Construction of the new Shanghai Juss International Equestrian Center kicked off on Wednesday, and the venue is expected to be completed by April 2022.
> 
> Located at the Expo Park in the Pudong New Area, the center will become China's first permanent professional equestrian competition venue qualifying for hosting top-class international events. It will replace a temporary venue near China Art Museum and host the annual Global Champions Tour (GCT) showjumping event in the future.
> 
> With an investment of near 1.25 billion yuan (US$179 million), the center will have a total area of 3.32 hectares and a 90-meter-by-60-meter competition arena, with 5,000 seats for spectators. There will also be training and practice spaces, as well as high-standard stables.


https://www.shine.cn/news/metro/1912258615/


----------



## Pucelano (Jun 26, 2009)

HIPÓDROMO DE LA ZARZUELA (MADRID) 1941 Carlos Arniches Moltó y Martín Domínguez


ARTISTIC HISTORICAL MONUMENT SINCE 1980


----------



## parcdesprinces (Feb 15, 2009)

^^ Looks a bit like the 30s Art-déco Stade Chaban in Bordeaux


----------



## RMB2007 (Apr 1, 2007)

*The Curragh Racecourse*




























More images and info in the link below:



StackPath


----------



## ayatollah2030 (Jul 9, 2020)

*New images of 15-million euro revamp for Ploiești Racecourse unveiled*

Complex Hipodrom in Ploiești, Romania

























































Source: CSM Ploiești


----------



## slipperydog (Jul 19, 2009)

Baltimore’s Preakness Stakes will get a new home and museum


Pimlico Race Course has hosted the Preakness Stakes since 1873, and will now get a major revamp as part of Maryland's effort to keep the race in Baltimore




www.archpaper.com


----------



## peteyrocks (Aug 22, 2007)

As you all know, the new UBS Arena is under construction on land adjacent to the Grandstand at Belmont Racetrack. The plans for the arena are part of a redevelopment of the area around Belmont which will contain a large retail center and 250 room hotel. Also separate from these plans call for the renovation of Belmont Park Racetrack itself. Rumor has it that the key to this plan is a "DOWNSIZING" of the Grandstand itself which could be when all is said and done reduced by as much as 1/3 the size of the current Grandstand and an option to include opening up the infield to spectators. Also there are possible plans to incorporate a 4th track inside the infield and winterize one of the tracks and grandstand for year round racing and possibly installing lights for night racing as well as renovations to the paddock area. Though I support most of the possible plans, one plan that I find hard for me to support is a substantial reduction in the size of the original grandstand. Built in 1968 at a cost of 30 million dollars, the current grandstand is the largest and longest in the world at 1266 feet in length. If you were to stand the grandstand vertically on itself it would roughly be around the same size as the Empire State Building. In my opinion they should not reduce its size . Keep the grandstand the way it is and incorporate amenities like club and dining sections that cater to the modern day spectator. Yes I know that on ordinary race days, this cavernous structure lies virtually empty but the site of 90,000 spectators on Belmont Stakes Day when a horse is vying for a Triple Crown is one spectacular site. Reducing the size of the Grandstand by 2/3 will almost likely bring attendance down on those special days. Yes we are all aware that the sport of Horse Racing has seen substantial declines as well as controversy but does NYRA really want to reduce the size of such a grand iconic sports venue ?? I think that would be a grave mistake and possibly signal a decline in the stature of the Triple Crown, one of the most storied events on the sports calendar. Along with a new grand UBS Arena being built on the site of the racetrack, why diminish the grandeur of the property by calling for a reduction of the Racetrack? By maintaining the size of the Racetrack along with the new arena and development around the property, this could signal a revival of the sport of Horse Racing with the grandeur of what Belmont Racetrack represents and anyhow, this is New York and in the areas great tradition, let's think BIG instead of making things smaller. PLEASE ...since I'm creating this new post, I invite all to opine on this matter and hope that a fruitful discussion can be established. Thank you all for your time.









Smaller Grandstand, Fans In The Infield? O'Rourke Pitching Ideas For Belmont Renovation - Horse Racing News | Paulick Report


New York Racing Association president and CEO Dave O'Rourke is preparing to present the state with redevelopment plans for Belmont Park, which could include a grandstand just one-third the size of the existing one in Elmont, N.Y., Daily Racing Form reports. Rather than retrofitting the current...




www.paulickreport.com


----------

